# AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2012)

*AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Hallo PCGH-Community!

Offenbar steht AMD vor einer größeren Entlassungswelle. Die Spekulationen bewegen sich zwischen 5 und 30 Prozent der gesamten AMD-Belegschaft. Die wahrscheinlichste Ursache hierfür, sind die schlechten Quartalszahlen, die AMD erst kürzlich dazu bewegt haben, eine Umsatzwarnung heraus zu geben. 

Von der Entlassungswelle wären bis zu 3300 Beschäftigte betroffen. Genauere Angaben, welche Werke davon betroffen wären, wurden noch nicht gemacht.
AMD hat bereits vor einem Jahr schon 10% der Belegschaft entlassen.

Der Aktienkurs fiel nach dieser Meldung um 14% auf 2,74 US Dollar und hat damit den tiefsten Stand seit über drei Jahren erreicht.


Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass AMD diesem Abwärtstrend bald wieder entgeht und schwarze Zahlen schreibt. Denn gerade mit den Trinity-APUs hat AMD ein sehr interessantes Produkt im Angebot, welches potential zum Verkaufsschlager hätte. Ich denke auch, dass AMD mehr Geld in Werbung investieren müsste, um nicht noch mehr ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. 
Natürlich wäre eine AMD-Pleite sehr bitter und kann auch nicht im Interesse von Intel und anderen Konkurrenten sein. 

Quellen:

AMD vor riesiger Entlassungswelle - ComputerBase
AMD plans layoffs after recent warning: source | Reuters


----------



## King_Sony (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Sehr bitter. Würde das mit den ITX Boards nicht so lange dauern hätt ich mir vll. Auch eine Trinity APU geholt. Aber ohne Amd als Konkurenten wird Intel noch langsamer.


----------



## Bennz (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

intel muss unbedingt mal wieder was böses tun  damit amd was gutes geschieht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Intel-CPUs würden nicht langsamer werden. Intel würde bei gleicher Leistung die CPU wohl nur soweit optimieren, dass sie a) billiger in der Herstellung wäre und b) effizienter wäre. Wahrscheinlicher wäre aber, dass Intel die Preise wieder erhöht, sprich dass Intel-CPUs teurer wären als heute. Stichwort Quasi-Monopol.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Schade eigentlich. Wenn AMD nochmal sowas wie den Phenom II X6 bringt, würde ich beim nächsten Wechsel sofort AMD kaufen... Ohne AMD als Konkurenten wird die Entwicklung bald stagnieren, das einzige, was sich ändert, wird der Preis


----------



## MagicMongo (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Das sind leider negative News, für alle .
Letztendlich aber immer noch Hausgemachte probleme.
Wie ich hier auch schon mal erwähnte,gibt es dafür wohl ganz bestimmte Probleme bei AMD.

1.) Die richtigen Entwickler / Forscher / Mitarbeiter scheinen vorhanden , aber.....
2.) Sitzen Leute in der Führungsriege von AMD ,die bestimmen , was entwickelt wird und was es kosten darf.
    Es dürfte sicherlich bekannt sein,das manchmal Leute/CEO's dort sitzen,wo Sie nichts zu suchen haben,weil Sie von der ganzen Chemathik nicht den blassensden Schimmer haben.

3.) Vollglich wird desöffteren versucht ,ich drück es jetzt mal auf dummdeutsch aus : "Aus ********, Geld zu machen".

4.) Lässt sich der eigentliche halbwegs gebildete Verbraucher mit so etwas nicht mehr über den Tisch ziehen.
5.) Firmen,die ehh zu knabbern haben,erst recht nicht.

Also, so schlimm es auch ist,sind es doch Hausgemachte Probleme,die verhindert hätten werden können.

Das ist meine Sichtweise. Ich würde auch gern wieder einen AMD in meinem Rechner haben,aber Intel bietet wirklich,Leider,das bessere Produkt.

Mfg.


----------



## Jaran91 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Mehr "Kerne" sind leider nicht mehr Leistung, und auch mit den neuen CPUs scheint es mir als wolle AMD durch pure GHZ-Zahl die Leute beeindrucken wieviel ihre CPUs dann wirklich leisten sieht man ja im Vergleich zu den Intel Prozessoren bzw sogar im Vergleich mit den Phenoms.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Ja, das ist extrem mies, hab ich auch schon gelesen, das darf nicht passieren, ich will kein Intel-Monopol, i5 für 1000€ (übertrieben)  AMD muss mal wieder einen Volltreffer landen wie der Athlon 64! Intel soll mal aufhören Media Markt und Co zu bestechen >.<


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

In einigen Anwendungen kommen die Bulldozer ja durchaus an Intel heran, wenn auch mit schlechterer Effizienz. 
Man muss aber auch sagen, dass AMD viel weniger finanzielle Mittel zur verfügung hat, als es bei Intel der Fall ist. Damit ist klar, dass Intel in mehrere Richtungen forschen kann, währent AMD nur auf eine oder einige wenige Richtungen setzen kann und damit natürlich auch ein höheres Risiko eingeht.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> In einigen Anwendungen kommen die Bulldozer ja durchaus an Intel heran, wenn auch mit schlechterer Effizienz.
> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass AMD viel weniger finanzielle Mittel zur verfügung hat, als es bei Intel der Fall ist. Damit ist klar, dass Intel in mehrere Richtungen forschen kann, währent AMD nur auf eine oder einige wenige Richtungen setzen kann und damit natürlich auch ein höheres Risiko eingeht.


 
Jep, die MÜSSEN höheres Risiko eingehen, sonst gehen die auf Nummer sicher und am Ende verlieren sie doch.


----------



## grabhopser (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Diesen Reflex, bei schlechten Zahlen eigene Ressourcen zu reduzieren werde ich wohl nie verstehen...
Was bringen AMD 20-30% weniger Leute, die Kosten reduziert so etwas erst mal  nicht(Abfindungen,etc.).
Und dann ?
Mit weniger Leuten und schlechter Moral mehr Umsatz machen?
Aber wenn  McKinsey das sagt, muss es natürlich was bringen, denn die werden ja nach langfristigem Erfolg bezahlt (Ironie)^^


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Hmm wenn Intel nun die Preise erhöht gibt es nur eins um nicht durch gebratene CPU's in den Ruin zu stürzen 

Weniger Vcore


----------



## Verminaard (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Was ist das eigentlich staendig fuer eine landlaeufige Meinung, das bei einem AMD Aus Intel machen kann was sie wollen?
Da liest man Horrorbefuerchtungen wie ein i5 fuer 1000€ oder Stagnierung der Entwicklung.

In einem fiktiven Szenario wo Intel alleine dasteht: sollte Intel wirklich dann so agieren, was glaubt ihr wieviel dann noch regelmaessig CPU's und Zubehoer von Intel kaufen wuerden? Ausgenommen die Enthusiasten die sowieso bereit seind weit ueber 500€ fuer eine CPU auszugeben.
Hat man halt ein etwas langsameres System, aber funktionieren tuts genauso.
Die wirklichen Bremsen sind nicht die CPU's sondern eher die Grafikeinheiten.
Ich persoenlich habe keinen Stress damit, Hardware 5,6,7 Jahre am Stueck zu benutzen, wenns laeuft ist doch gut.
Ich bin kein Junkie der permanent immer das Neueste vom Neuen haben muss.
Hat sich aber irgendwie so eingebuergert, seit dem es auch bezahlbare Hardware fuer fast Jedermann gibt.

Hoer einfach auf so einen Unsinn permanent zu verbreiten. 

Schade fuer AMD aber das sind hausgemachte? Probleme.
Die haben aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt mit dem Bulldozer, haben potentielle Kaeufer durch mieses Marketing und Unwahrheiten vergrault.
Schade, Konkurrenz ist immer gut, zumindest fuer den Endkunden.
Ich glaub auch nicht das AMD ganz sterben wird.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Diesen Reflex, bei schlechten Zahlen eigene Ressourcen zu reduzieren werde ich wohl nie verstehen...
> Was bringen AMD 20-30% weniger Leute, die Kosten reduziert so etwas erst mal  nicht(Abfindungen,etc.).
> Und dann ?
> Mit weniger Leuten und schlechter Moral mehr Umsatz machen?
> Aber wenn  McKinsey das sagt, muss es natürlich was bringen, denn die werden ja nach langfristigem Erfolg bezahlt (Ironie)^^


 
Jep, da muss ich zustimmen!


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich staendig fuer eine landlaeufige Meinung, das bei einem AMD Aus Intel machen kann was sie wollen?
> Da liest man Horrorbefuerchtungen wie ein i5 fuer 1000€ oder Stagnierung der Entwicklung.
> 
> In einem fiktiven Szenario wo Intel alleine dasteht: sollte Intel wirklich dann so agieren, was glaubt ihr wieviel dann noch regelmaessig CPU's und Zubehoer von Intel kaufen wuerden? Ausgenommen die Enthusiasten die sowieso bereit seind weit ueber 500€ fuer eine CPU auszugeben.
> ...


 
Intel kann auch kein Interesse daran haben, dass AMD pleite geht. Denn möglicher Weise kämen dann die Wettbewerbshüter und würden den Intel-Konzern zerschlagen oder sonst was tun.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Intel kann auch kein Interesse daran haben, dass AMD pleite geht. Denn möglicher Weise kämen dann die Wettbewerbshüter und würden den Intel-Konzern zerschlagen oder sonst was tun.


 
Das glaube ich nicht aber Intel wird es schwerer haben ohne einen direkten Mitbewerber.
Aber auch wenn AMD pleite gehen sollte denke ich dass es immer noch Investoren gibt die dann die Firma übernehmen wird. Immerhin hat AMD ja eine x86 Lizenz. 
Oder VIA kommt wieder. Die haben auch noch eine Lizenz.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Im schlimmsten Fall schaltet sich nVidia noch ein um an diese x86 Lizenz zu kommen und wir haben wieder 2 CPU Hersteller aber nur einen GPU Hersteller.
Auch bloed -.-


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder VIA kommt wieder. Die haben auch noch eine Lizenz.


 


Was ist eigentlich mit den x64-Lizenzen? Dann braucht Intel doch nichts mehr dafür zu zahlen, oder?


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Wie sind denn eigentlich die Verkaufszahlen so für den Bulldozer im Serverbereich?
Im Heimbereich ist klar, da haben die wenigsten einen Bulli gekauft.

Und liegt es überhaupt am Bulldozer? Oder verkaufen sich andere Produkte genauso schlecht?


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

"Bulldozer is Advanced Micro Devices' (AMD) CPU codename for the latest server and desktop processors released on October 12, 2011. This family 15h microarchitecture is the successor to the family 10 h (K10) microarchitecture M-SPACE design methodology.

Bulldozer is designed from scratch, not a development of earlier processors. *The core is specifically aimed at 10-125 watt TDP computing products. And AMD claims dramatic performance-per-watt efficiency improvements in high-performance computing (HPC) applications with Bulldozer cores.*"

Advanced Micro Devices - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Das verstehe ich nicht ganz... Geringe Energieaufnahme?


----------



## Gast12308 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es nach einer (unwahrscheinlichen) AMD-Pleite noch einen Treibersupport geben würde ...


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Ja, AMD wird halt zerschlagen und die Treiber wirds noch geben nur die werden nicht mehr wirklich aktualisiert denke ich... Wäre mies... Kommt schon, Nvidia, ihr wisst, dass ihr eine 650 (Ti) passiv rausbringen könnt... 

Naja aber die GPU-Sparte ist doch eh getrennt?


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eigentlich die Verkaufszahlen so für den Bulldozer im Serverbereich?
> Im Heimbereich ist klar, da haben die wenigsten einen Bulli gekauft.
> 
> Und liegt es überhaupt am Bulldozer? Oder verkaufen sich andere Produkte genauso schlecht?


 
Ich vermute mal stark, dass es an den Bulldozern liegen wird. Die werden ja quasi verramscht, wenn man sich mal die Preise anschaut. Anderst bekommt AMD die scheinbar nicht an den Mann. Ich weiß nicht wie die Llano-APUs liefen, aber wären die ein Verkaufsschlager gewesen, stünde AMD auch besser da. 
An der Grafiksparte kann es wohl nicht gelegen haben. Denn da hat AMD ja noch die besten Produkte im Konzern.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Der Aktienkurs fiel nach dieser Meldung um 14% auf 2,74 US Dollar und hat damit den tiefsten Stand seit über drei Jahren erreicht.


 
Dat is doch mal seltsam. Größere Entlassungen werden normalerweise immer mit steigenden Aktienkursen "belohnt" - geringere Fixkosten etc... Das freut den Aktionär.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dat is doch mal seltsam. Größere Entlassungen werden normalerweise immer mit steigenden Aktienkursen "belohnt" - geringere Fixkosten etc... Das freut den Aktionär.


 
War es nicht so das der Fall des Aktienkurses mit der Umsatzrückgangwarnung zusammenhing und die Entlassungen auch eine Folge dieser sind?


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Vermutlich überlagert der Kurssturz durch die Umsatzwarnung noch den "positiven" Effekt der Entlassungen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> War es nicht so das der Fall des Aktienkurses mit der Umsatzrückgangwarnung zusammenhing und die Entlassungen auch eine Folge dieser sind?


 
Ja, der Kurs ist wohl wegen der Umsatzwarnung gefallen und die Entlassungen hat AMD als Folge dessen angekündigt. Vielleicht auch um den Anlegern ein Zeichen zu geben, damit der Kurs wieder steigt.


----------



## Niza (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Community!
> ...
> AMD erst kürzlich dazu bewegt haben, eine Umsatzwarnung heraus zu geben.



Die haben ja eine Umsatzrückgang angegeben (deswegen die Umsatzwarnung) aber haben trotzdem Umsatz gemacht.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage
*Was ist Umsatz ?*

*Ist es das selbe wie Gewinn ?*

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall schaltet sich nVidia noch ein um an diese x86 Lizenz zu kommen und wir haben wieder 2 CPU Hersteller aber nur einen GPU Hersteller.
> Auch bloed -.-


 
Nvidia ist nicht an x86 interessiert. die machen ja in ARM.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Niza schrieb:


> *Was ist Umsatz ?*
> 
> *Ist es das selbe wie Gewinn ?*


 
Umsatz = das was die an Geld bekommen

Umsatz - Ausgaben = Gewinn


----------



## Jaran91 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ja, AMD wird halt zerschlagen und die Treiber wirds noch geben nur die werden nicht mehr wirklich aktualisiert denke ich... Wäre mies... Kommt schon, Nvidia, ihr wisst, dass ihr eine 650 (Ti) passiv rausbringen könnt...
> 
> Naja aber die GPU-Sparte ist doch eh getrennt?


 
Also um das Mal eben klar zustellen nur weil die Mitarbeiter entlassen wird nicht gleich die Firma aufgelöst. Wahrscheinlicher wäre das AMD von irgendwem aufgekauft wird, sowas würde ich z.b Samsung zutrauen  Aber auch bis zu einer Übernahme muss AMD noch mehr Verlust machen. Und da im CPU-Sektor ein guter Chip schon ausreicht ist es gut möglich, dass AMD sich einfach wieder erholt.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Ich ging davon aus, dass AMD pleite geht


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus, dass AMD pleite geht


 Bevor das passiert, wird AMD ein ähnliches Schicksal wie 3dfx treffen. Samsung oder Apple könnten AMD übernehmen. Man stelle sich mal vor, was Apple aus AMD machen könnte, mit dem Kapital, über das Apple verfügt.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Bevor das passiert, wird AMD ein ähnliches Schicksal wie 3dfx treffen. Samsung oder Apple könnten AMD übernehmen. Man stelle sich mal vor, was Apple aus AMD machen könnte, mit dem Kapital, über das Apple verfügt.



Apple würde Intel dann dafür verklagen, dass sie x64-Prozis herstellen (auch wenn sie die Lizenz zahlen) und den Speichercontroller etc...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Tja, alle die AMD Aktien haben sollte spätestens jetzt das sinkende Schiff verlassen.
Denn ich bezweifle doch stark das AMD eine CPU aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann was Intel real unter druck setzt.
Zumindest läuft das Grafikgeschäft noch gut.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4637765 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, alle die AMD Aktien haben sollte spätestens jetzt das sinkende Schiff verlassen.


 
Ja und das sinkende Schiff muss man in die richtige Richtung lenken  Steve Jobs Funniest Joke. Even Bill Gates Laughs! - YouTube



			
				ΔΣΛ;4637765 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest läuft das Grafikgeschäft noch gut.


 
Leider auch nicht, Nvidia hat das ganz ganz tolle CUDA und PhysX... AMD hat wohl einen ähnlichen Marktanteil hier wie bei den Prozessroren, auch wenn die bei den Grafikprozessoren auf Augenhöhe kämpfen >.<


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4637765 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest läuft das Grafikgeschäft noch gut.


Richtig gut läuft es auch nicht. Und AMD spart jetzt genau an dieser Stelle, leider....



			
				planet3dnow schrieb:
			
		

> ....Mitarbeiter, welche bisher für die händische Optimierung der elektrischen Schaltungen verantwortlich waren, werden durch diese Tools ersetzt...Demnach wird dieses Mal die Axt vor allem bei den Ingenieuren geschwungen, wobei insbesondere der AMD-Standort Markham betroffen sein soll. Was dieses Gerücht besonders alarmierend macht, ist die Tatsache, dass damit wohl in erster Linie die kanadischen GPU-Entwickler getroffen werden - also genau der Teil des Unternehmens, der aktuell im harten Konkurrenzkampf mit NVIDIA noch gut da steht. Die Ingenieuren in Markham haben darüber hinaus laut früheren Pressemitteilungen einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Entwicklung der bisherigen APU-Produkte geleistet, wofür AMD vom kanadischen Staat sogar Subventionen kassierte.


Plant AMD die Entlassung von weiteren 30 Prozent der Belegschaft? [Update] - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

60% der Entwicklungskosten möchte AMD einsparen. Man setzt jetzt auf automatisiertes Design.


----------



## D00msday (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Das war abzusehen. Mein letzter AMD Prozessor war ein Prototyp des K6-3Dnow. Da war der Leistungsunterschied noch akzeptabel. Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte ist von AMD (7970 ghz) und seitdem ich die GPU habe wünsche ich mir eine Geforce. Die Treiber stürzen alle paar Minuten ab. Erst der neue 12.9 Beta stürzt zwar seltener ab, verursacht dafür Grafikfehler ^^ Mit meiner alten Geforce 260 GTX hatte ich seitdem die Karte aufm Markt war nicht ein Treiberproblem, geschweige denn überhaupt ein Problem. Es ist schon was dran, dass alle bezahlten Weltliga-Zocker auf NVidia und Intel setzen. Ich hätte das Geld für die SSD lieber in einen Umtausch von Radeon 7970 in Geforce 680 GTX setzen sollen... :-/


----------



## Cosmas (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

automatisiertes design...genau so ein teil is der bulli und das is mit der hauptgrund, warum der is wie er is...währe der von hand designed, wären bis zu 30% mehrleistung drin gewesen, wenn nicht mehr...dann hätte man vermutlich so rechenwichtige einheiten eben mal verdoppelt oder zumindest mit dem nötigen bumms ausgestattet.

ich hatte ja gehofft, das sie das Vishera design, nachdem ihre drastischen fehler offenkundig wurden, mal entsprechend überarbeiten, aber pustekuchen, hier is nix mit Phenom 1 vs. Phenom2... tja und da werde ich wohl meinen 975BE noch ne weile behalten.

die grafiksparte von AMD kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, da ich seit den tagen der Riva128/TNT nur Nvidia verbaue, aber in dem geschäft, wo sie noch konkurrenzfähig sind, so drastisch abzubaun...das is ein dicker fehler.


----------



## Aer0 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

wenn amd pleite geht würde ein 2500k sicher 400 euro kosten >.> und natürlich auch alle weiteren cpus


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Nö die Menge an CPUs die Intel verkauft wird die Preise nicht steigen lassen. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Alex555 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Hoffentlich wird der Bulldozer nicht zur Todesfalle. 
Ein Phenom III in 32nm und 20% höherer Performance wäre deutlich billiger in der Entwicklung und auch deutlich erfolgreicher geworden. 
Und Vishera mit 9% mehr Leistung? - Aus meiner Sicht für ein Upgrade zu wenig Fortschritt. 
Hoffentlich werden nicht die letzten klugen Köpfe bei AMD entlassen, ein "Brain-drain" bei AMD würde AMD noch tiefer in den Abwärtsstrudel ziehen. Es wäre schön wenn trinity AMD mal wieder einen Aufwärtstrend beschaffen würde.


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Trinity ist ja schön und gut wenn Intel Media Markt nicht erpressen würde dann würden auch mehr AMD Sachen da verkauft ._. Immerhin sind wohl Fertig-PCs die PCs wo Intel vermutlich am meisten Gewinn macht. Ein Phenom III wäre schon etwas feines gewesen. Die hätten auch mal einen High-End-Triple-Core rausbringen sollen der pro Kern die Singlethreaded-Leistung eines i3 hätte. Wäre echt ne feine Gaming-CPU geworden. Oder zumindest Zwei-Kern.


----------



## Explosiv (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Das Intel eine Monopolstellung einnimmt, wird so nie passieren und AMD wird es auch weiterhin geben. Die Umstrukturierung ist halt noch nicht abgeschlossen und auch schlechte Umsätze führen in einem Unternehmen dazu, das Stellen abgebaut werden. 
Diese ganze Schwarzmalerei besonders im CB-Forum ist ein wenig übertrieben und schon nicht mehr schön zu lesen . 
Für Intel ist AMD nur ein kleiner Rivale und umso erstaunlicher finde ich es, was AMD mit seinem kleinen Budget alles aus dem Hut gezaubert hat und Intel trotz seiner Größe in Schach hält. Es gab kaum schwarze Zahlen in der letzten Zeit, aber AMD gibt es immer noch. 

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Du hast bestimmt nicht den Artikel auf planet3dnow gelesen. Bei dieser Entlassungswelle wird die Forschung selbst massiv abgebaut.
AMD setzt auf automatische Design-Tools. Ähnliche Design-Tools wurden auch beim Bulldozer benutzt.

Plant AMD die Entlassung von weiteren 30 Prozent der Belegschaft? [Update] - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Dazu kommt, dass AMD niemals einen Braindrain diesen Ausmaßes hatte, und dass auch noch selbst verursacht.
Wenn man sich auf diese Art "gesund"schrumpft, dann sieht es wirtschaftlich wirklich schlecht aus....


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Bei allem, was bei AMD personalmäßig und finfanziell in den letzten Monaten und Jahren passiert, frage ich mich wo die Scheichs mit ihren Ölmilliarden sind, denen der Laden zu einem großen Teil gehört. 
Ah halt, Globalfoundries war das.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei allem, was bei AMD personalmäßig und finfanziell in den letzten Monaten und Jahren passiert, frage ich mich wo die Scheichs mit ihren Ölmilliarden sind, denen der Laden zu einem großen Teil gehört.
> Ah halt, Globalfoundries war das.


 
Die Fabs sind jetzt mittlerweile vollkommen von AMD getrennt.
AMD trennt sich von Globalfoundries-Anteilen [Update]

Die Zahlungen waren auch nochmal ein herber Schlag für AMD, aber zumindest hat man die Sache nun geklärt.


----------



## Explosiv (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



matty2580 schrieb:


> AMD setzt auf automatische Design-Tools. Ähnliche Design-Tools wurden auch beim Bulldozer benutzt.



Was aber auch nicht zu verdenken ist, wenn man einiges aufzuholen hat. 



			
				 Planet3DNow schrieb:
			
		

> "Andererseits könnte diese Personalreduktion auch schlicht die Folge aus dem vermehrten Einsatz von automatischen Design-Tools sein, die ja künftig auch für die CPU-Kerne eingesetzt werden sollen, um die Entwicklungskosten radikal zu senken und die Produktentwicklung zu beschleunigen."



Wozu noch weiter Leute beschäftigen, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden? 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Fabs sind jetzt mittlerweile vollkommen von AMD getrennt.
> AMD trennt sich von Globalfoundries-Anteilen [Update]
> 
> Die Zahlungen waren auch nochmal ein herber Schlag für AMD, aber zumindest hat man die Sache nun geklärt.



Das hatte AMD damals mehr oder minder die Beine weggerissen, sowas kann halt auch nicht von heute auf morgen kompensiert werden.

MfG


----------



## Rasha (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Abwarten...irgendwann gibt es einen Schlag und AMD weißt Intel mit einem starken Prozessor gewaltig in die Schranken - das war mit dem Athlon schon mal passiert, Geschichte wiederholt sich. 

Ne mal ganz ehrlich, ich glaube damit sollte man vielleicht rechnen bei denen. Aber die Mitarbeiterentlassung hätten sie sich echt sparen können, denn das Problem liegt ja in der Führungsriege, welche die Automatikfertigung beschlossen hat. Handarbeit ist halt qualitativ immer noch besser..


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Rasha schrieb:


> Abwarten...irgendwann gibt es einen Schlag und AMD weißt Intel mit einem starken Prozessor gewaltig in die Schranken - das war mit dem Athlon schon mal passiert, Geschichte wiederholt sich.


 
Trotz des besseren Prozessors konnte AMD da nicht wirklich Kapital draus schalgen.
Problem ist einfach das es an vielen Stellen nicht so wirklich funktioniert.

Wenn man ein tolles Teil entwickelt, muss man es auch an den Mann bringen.
Bitte hier keine "Intel erpresst ja eh alle" Sachen bringen.


----------



## Rasha (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Trotz des besseren Prozessors konnte AMD da nicht wirklich Kapital draus schalgen.
> Problem ist einfach das es an vielen Stellen nicht so wirklich funktioniert.
> 
> Wenn man ein tolles Teil entwickelt, muss man es auch an den Mann bringen.
> Bitte hier keine "Intel erpresst ja eh alle" Sachen bringen.


 
Ist halt die Frage, wie die Umstrukturierung aussehen mag - ich meine automatische Fertigung ist ja ansich nicht schlecht, wenn die Kernchen qualitätsmäßig immer noch von Hand geprüft werden (würden). Vorausgesetzt man lässt jetzt mal die Entlassungen außen vor..


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Trotz des besseren Prozessors konnte AMD da nicht wirklich Kapital draus schalgen.*
> Problem ist einfach das es an vielen Stellen nicht so wirklich funktioniert.
> 
> Wenn man ein tolles Teil entwickelt, muss man es auch an den Mann bringen.
> *Bitte hier keine "Intel erpresst ja eh alle" Sachen bringen.*


 
Entschuldigung, aber dafür hat Intel erwiesenermaßen gesorgt - und dafür außergerichtlich eine Milliarde an AMD und eine weitere Milliarde Strafzahlung an die EU geblecht. 
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/we...t-intel-zu-rekord-kartellstrafe-a-624505.html
http://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/it/0,2828,661023,00.html


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber dafür hat Intel erwiesenermaßen gesorgt - und dafür außergerichtlich eine Milliarde an AMD und eine weitere Milliarde Strafzahlung an die EU geblecht.
> Wettbewerbsverstöße: EU verdonnert Intel zu Rekord-Kartellstrafe - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Lizenzstreit: Intel zahlt AMD 1,25 Milliarden Dollar - manager magazin - Unternehmen


 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Marketing von AMD nie eine Stärke war.


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Marketing von AMD nie eine Stärke war.


 
Trotzdem war das "Marketing" von Intel damit unter aller Kanone, sich ILLEGAL (!) Marktanteile zu beschaffen.


----------



## ravenhearth (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Den Vishera sehe ich eher als Äquivalent zur Phenom 1 Rev. B3. Ich hoffe ja, dass man mit Steamroller wenigstens wieder ein halbwegs konkurrenzfähiges Produkt herausbringen kann, ähnlich des Phenom II. Nicht die beste Leistung oder Energieeffizienz, aber verhältnismäßig günstig und trotzdem noch profitabel.


----------



## Placebo (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht ganz... Geringe Energieaufnahme?


  Bei geringeren GHz sind sie durchaus effizient.  Dazu kommt noch, dass (laut AMD) zu 80% Integer-Berechnungen bei Servern  Vorgenommen werden. Macht 6-Core SNB-E Leistung bei gelichem Verbrauch  im richtigen Anwendungsgebiet. Und bis SNB-E im Serverberich vertreten  war waren sie wirklich das Effizienteste. Es bringt nur nichts,  einen 8-Moduler mit 2,5GHz und 125 TDP auf den Desktop-Markt zu werfen.


> Ich persoenlich habe keinen Stress damit, Hardware 5,6,7 Jahre am Stueck zu benutzen, wenns laeuft ist doch gut.


Würdest du jetzt wirklich noch gerne einen Core 2 Duo E6xxx nutzen? Bei BF im MP? Oder Strategiespielen?


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Placebo schrieb:


> Bei geringeren GHz sind sie durchaus effizient.


 
Dann sollen die mal Stromspar-Varianten rausbringen  Besonders bei Trinity im HTPC Bereich.


----------



## Locuza (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Richtig gut läuft es auch nicht. Und AMD spart jetzt genau an dieser Stelle, leider....
> 60% der Entwicklungskosten möchte AMD einsparen. Man setzt jetzt auf automatisiertes Design.


Die Spekulation hältst du für bare Münzen? 



Cosmas schrieb:


> automatisiertes design...genau so ein teil is der bulli und das is mit der hauptgrund, warum der is wie er is...währe der von hand designed, wären bis zu 30% mehrleistung drin gewesen, wenn nicht mehr...dann hätte man vermutlich so rechenwichtige einheiten eben mal verdoppelt oder zumindest mit dem nötigen bumms ausgestattet.


Quatsch mit Soße, solche Sätze von Usern passieren, falls man dubiosen Leuten aus dem Keller zu sehr glauben schenkt. Die Architektur hat selber große Schnitzer und das haben die Ingenieure so geplant und nicht die EDA-Tools. Außerdem sieht man ganz schön wie akkurat die Logik vom die-shot ist. Schau dir den die-shot von Bobcat an, dann weißt du wie ein synthetisiertes Design aussieht 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Diese ganze Schwarzmalerei besonders im CB-Forum ist ein wenig übertrieben und schon nicht mehr schön zu lesen .
> Für Intel ist AMD nur ein kleiner Rivale und umso erstaunlicher finde ich es, was AMD mit seinem kleinen Budget alles aus dem Hut gezaubert hat und Intel trotz seiner Größe in Schach hält. Es gab kaum schwarze Zahlen in der letzten Zeit, aber AMD gibt es immer noch.


Also dieses mal finde ich es nicht übertrieben. Wenn man 10% entlässt, dann ja okay, aber 30% das ist einfach etwas zu extrem um da einfach hinweg zu sehen und zu sagen, wird schon, wird schon.


----------



## AnthraX (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Der einfachste grund ist und bleibt jedoch, das AMD nicht in Märkten wie Saturn und MediaMarkt vertrieben wird. ganz einfache Sache. Auch bei guten CPUs wie dem Phenom II oder den alten Athlon 64 X2 hatte AMD immer nur ein kleines Stück vom kuchen. Selbst wenn AMD besser Produkte hätte würde dies nix ändern. Die Leute kenen nur Intel aus der Werbung, und daher kaufen sie ds auch blind in jedem Media markt. 
Soll AMD nicht die Aufträge für Wii Us und möglicherweise auch kommende Nex Gen Konsolen von Sony erhalten? Müsste da nicht schon einiges zusammenkommen? die Wii U setzt ja wie es scheint auf AMD


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

@Locuza: 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es sich bei den Infos um ein Gerücht handelt. planet3dnow hat aber mehrere Quellen angegeben.
Dadurch verdichten sich die Gerüchte. Und das Memo an die Angestellten macht auch einen glaubwürdigen Eindruck auf mich.
Durch händische Optimierung der Schaltungen kann man die Effizienz einer Architektur erhöhen. Das soll ja angeblich auch eines der Probleme beim Bulldozer gewesen sein. Wenn jetzt AMD auch noch bei den GPUs das gleiche Verfahren einsetzen möchte, wird sich dass bestimmt nicht nur positiv auf das Ergebnis auswirken. Ich kann mich da nur dem Fazit von planet3dnow anschließen.



			
				planet3dnow schrieb:
			
		

> Ein derartiger Abfluss von Kompetenz - man könnte es auch Ausbluten nennen - dürfte nur schwerlich zu kompensieren sein. Das Wort Kaputtsparen kommt einem dabei zwangsläufig in den Sinn.


Und man darf auch nicht dabei vergessen, dass planet3dnow eine AMD nahe Seite ist.
Das ist ja fast so, als wenn ein AMD-Fan "schlecht" über AMD schreibt....


----------



## Rizzard (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Soll AMD nicht die Aufträge für Wii Us und möglicherweise auch kommende Nex Gen Konsolen von Sony erhalten? Müsste da nicht schon einiges zusammenkommen? die Wii U setzt ja wie es scheint auf AMD



Zumindest wird immer gemunkelt, das die Next-Gens auf AMD setzen.
Die Frage ist eben, ob da die Gewinnspanne auch wirklich rentabel ausfällt. Aber bei so großen Mengen sollte da schon was bei rum kommen.
Warten wir´s ab.


----------



## Locuza (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



matty2580 schrieb:


> @Locuza:
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es sich bei den Infos um ein Gerücht handelt. planet3dnow hat aber mehrere Quellen angegeben.
> Dadurch verdichten sich die Gerüchte. Und das Memo an die Angestellten macht auch einen glaubwürdigen Eindruck auf mich.
> Durch händische Optimierung der Schaltungen kann man die Effizienz einer Architektur erhöhen. Das soll ja angeblich auch eines der Probleme beim Bulldozer gewesen sein. Wenn jetzt AMD auch noch bei den GPUs das gleiche Verfahren einsetzen möchte, wird sich dass bestimmt nicht nur positiv auf das Ergebnis auswirken. Ich kann mich da nur dem Fazit von planet3dnow anschließen.


Du kannst mit EDA-Tools nicht 60% einsparen und 30% der Belegschaft in der Entwicklung feuern. Ich gehe mit der News konform wenn man sagt, zusätzlich setzt man in noch mehr Bereichen auf automatisierte Routinen, aber die News liest sich so als wäre das das einzige was AMD machen würde. Konkret weiß halt niemand, wo AMD genau den Rotstift ansetzen will und was verändern. 
Wie schon einmal gesagt, wir bekommen nur wage Gerüchte und Fingerzeigs, aber ein "wahres Bild" können wir uns leider nicht machen.

AMD setzt übrigens bei den GPUs schon seit Jahren auf Bibliotheken zur Optimierung des Designs. Copy&Paste Aufgaben und simple Schaltungen sollten auch lieber Zeit- und Kostensparend die Tools erledigen und nicht die Mitarbeiter. 
Die Mitarbeiter müssen bei solchen Sachen "nur" kontrollieren. Kritische Bereiche werden immer streng kontrolliert und/oder "per Hand" erledigt. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Zumindest wird immer gemunkelt, das die Next-Gens auf AMD setzen.
> Die Frage ist eben, ob da die Gewinnspanne auch wirklich rentabel ausfällt. Aber bei so großen Mengen sollte da schon was bei rum kommen.
> Warten wir´s ab.


 Ich denke AMD hat die Wins erstens wegen ZeroCopy und zweitens wegen einem extrem niedrigen Preis. Viel Geld wird man mit Consoles-Wins glaube ich nicht machen können, aber Personal schulen und Marktanteile "sichern".


----------



## Deimos (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Diesen Reflex, bei schlechten Zahlen eigene Ressourcen zu reduzieren werde ich wohl nie verstehen...


Ist ein verdammt schmaler Grat, ob man sich die Zukunft verbaut oder notwendige Massnahmen zur Profitabilitätssicherung ergreift. Wer mal in einer grösseren Firma gearbeitet hat, weiss, das allein durch die Grösse allein unzählige Fehlprozesse entstehen und viele schwarze Schafe mitgetragen werden, die halt eben nicht unbedingt Leistungsträger sind.

Leider sind die Beispiele, wo irgendwelche hohen Herren massiv übers Ziel hinausschiessen und eben nicht nur nachhaltige Profitabilitätssicherung, sondern kurzfristige Profitabilitätsmaximierung betreiben, wohl in der Überzahl 



grabhopser schrieb:


> Mit weniger Leuten und schlechter Moral mehr Umsatz machen?


Primär gehts nicht um mehr Umsatz, sondern um Profitabilität. AMD hockt nicht gerade auf Kapitalreserven, wo man ein temporäres Tief (hust) mal kurz überwinden könnte.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dat is doch mal seltsam. Größere Entlassungen werden normalerweise immer mit steigenden Aktienkursen "belohnt" - geringere Fixkosten etc... Das freut den Aktionär.


Das ist mal einfach sehr pauschalisiert und ohne Hand und Fuss.


----------



## grabhopser (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Deimos schrieb:


> Ist ein verdammt schmaler Grat, ob man sich die Zukunft verbaut oder notwendige Massnahmen zur Profitabilitätssicherung ergreift. Wer mal in einer grösseren Firma gearbeitet hat, weiss, das allein durch die Grösse allein unzählige Fehlprozesse entstehen und viele schwarze Schafe mitgetragen werden, die halt eben nicht unbedingt Leistungsträger sind.
> 
> Leider sind die Beispiele, wo irgendwelche hohen Herren massiv übers Ziel hinausschiessen und eben nicht nur nachhaltige Profitabilitätssicherung, sondern kurzfristige Profitabilitätsmaximierung betreiben, wohl in der Überzahl
> 
> ...



Also AMD baut seit fast 5 Jahren konstant Leute ab, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie nochmal 30% unnützes Personal haben halte ich für äußerst gering.
Und die Profitabilität wird durch Personalabbau im großen Stil auch nur kurzfristig gesteigert, nämlich solange bis die Defizite durch mangelndes Personal in der nächsten Produktgeneration zum Ausdruck kommen.
Ich denke man wird wenig Firmen finden, welche in einem hart umkämpften Markt durch Personalabbau ihre Position festigen konnten.

Und die Aussage seitens AMD mit Entwurfsautomatisierung 60% der Kosten zu sparen, ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Als ob sie irgendein Design nach 1995 ohne massive Entwurfsautomatisierung verwirklicht hätten.

LG


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Wir steuern direkt auf eine Monopolstellung einiger Hersteller zu.
Duopol im Festplattensegment (WD/Seagate), Intel bei x86 CPUs (AMD ist schon lange kein echter Konkurrent mehr), und Nvidia bei GPUs (Wer weiß, was dann aus AMD/ATI wird?). Gut für diese Unternehmen, schlecht für die Kunden. 
Selbst für PCGH ist das schlecht. Da gibt es dann viel weniger zu berichten....


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich der Markt bei einer wirklichen Monopolstellung von Intel eventuell auch mehr in Richtung andere Architekturen wie zum Beispiel ARm bewegt. Windows 8 legt dafür ja auch nen Grundstein.


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst für PCGH ist das schlecht. Da gibt es dann viel weniger zu berichten....



Da hast du leider Recht, und das befürchte ich auch. Leider!


----------



## Deimos (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Also AMD baut seit fast 5 Jahren konstant Leute ab, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie nochmal 30% unnützes Personal haben halte ich für äußerst gering.


Ich ebenso, wenns denn wirklich so ist - zuerst war ja von 5% (?) die Rede. Was man macht in so einer Situation ist falsch; es gibt 100 Argumente dafür und ebenso viele dagegen. Was man aber nicht machen kann, ist nichts tun.

Das Problem ist, dass man nicht ständig schrumpfende Umsätze / Gewinne hinnehmen kann (besonders nicht in der Marktposition, in der AMD sich befindet) und auf der Kostenseite nichts tun kann.
Schliesslich und endlich ist das eine Abwärtsspirale, die nur eine einzige Ursache hat: die übermächtige Konkurrenz in Form von Intel.
AMD _wird_ untergehen, wenn sie sich nicht irgendwo positionieren können, wo Intel nicht ganz so stark aufgestellt ist (APUs).



grabhopser schrieb:


> Und die Aussage seitens AMD mit Entwurfsautomatisierung 60% der Kosten zu sparen, ist einfach nur lächerlich.
> Als ob sie irgendein Design nach 1995 ohne massive Entwurfsautomatisierung verwirklicht hätten.


Naja, das ist vielleicht absolut gesehen, sprich nicht durch die aktuelle Massnahme zusätzliche 60% Kosteneinsparung, sondern überhaupt 60% Automatisierung vs Manpower. 



matty2580 schrieb:


> Wir steuern direkt auf eine Monopolstellung einiger Hersteller zu.
> Duopol im Festplattensegment (WD/Seagate), Intel bei x86 CPUs (AMD ist schon lange kein echter Konkurrent mehr), und Nvidia bei GPUs (Wer weiß, was dann aus AMD/ATI wird?). Gut für diese Unternehmen, schlecht für die Kunden.
> Selbst für PCGH ist das schlecht. Da gibt es dann viel weniger zu berichten....


 
Glaube ich kaum. Der IT-Markt entwickelt sich dermassen rasant, dass sich die Mächteverhältnisse innert Kürze völlig verschieben können. Oder hast du vor 15 Jahren von einer Firma namens Google gehört? 
Oder die Firma, die durch Ausweitung ihres Kerngschäfts mal eben zur Unternehmung mit dem höchsten Börsenwert der Welt wurde, obwohl sie jahrelang übermächtige Konkurrenz hatte?

Solange die Technologie voranschreitet, wird es immer was zu berichten und diskutieren geben - eher mehr als weniger in Zukunft, nur sind die Themen andere


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich der Markt bei einer wirklichen Monopolstellung von Intel eventuell auch mehr in Richtung andere Architekturen wie zum Beispiel ARm bewegt. Windows 8 legt dafür ja auch nen Grundstein.


 
Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, aber der Desktop-Bereich muss ja weitergehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, aber der Desktop-Bereich muss ja weitergehen.


 
Ich sehe da auch für den Desktopbereich kein Problem.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

@Deimos:
In den letzten Jahren haben sich die "Mächteverhältnisse" kaum oder wenig verschoben.
Betrachtet man den ganzen Zeitraum des Computerzeitalter, dann hast Du natürlich Recht.
Aber gerade hier auf PCGH wiederholen sich zunehmend die Themen und Artikel.
"Das ist ein alter Hut" lese ich leider öfter in den Post.

Dazu kommt, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass die Geschwindigkeit der Entwicklung im IT-Bereich abnimmt, oder sich in andere Bereiche verlagert. Jetzt aktuell verlagert sich viel zu den Smartphones und Tablets. Da wird PCGH nur wenige Klicks von mir bekommen. Das ist nicht so mein Ding. Und im x86-Bereich wird es weniger zu berichten geben. Die Monopolisierung verstärkt diesen "Effekt".


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch für den Desktopbereich kein Problem.


 
Kein Problem für Intel, die müssen ja nichts mehr machen, man kann ja nur noch Intel kaufen (übertrieben)


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Kein Problem für Intel, die müssen ja nichts mehr machen, man kann ja nur noch Intel kaufen (übertrieben)


 
Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Ich sehe kein Problem damit, dass auch andere Architekturen außer x86 Einzug in den Desktopmarkt finden.
Wobei der Markt ja sowieso kaum noch attraktiv ist, da der mobile Bereich wesentlich hähere Verkaufszahlen hat.
Aber Hauptsache erstmal was in den Mund legen


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Ach, so was das gemeint, sorry.  x86 hat aber momentan auch einfach bessere Möglichkeiten und ist auch einfach besser. Eine andere Architektur macht mMn keinen Sinn.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Mit der Meinung stehst du glaub ich so ziemlich alleine da


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Warum nicht auf etwas altbewährtes gut funktionierendes zurückgreifen?


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

@ct5010:
Langsam driften wir etwas offtopic ab....^^
x86 hat noch viel Potential, aber ARM auch. ARM im Desktop-Bereich könnte eine echte Konkurrenz für Intel werden.
Hier geht es aber um AMD. Ohne würden die vielen Threads dazu hier fehlen. Mit den AMD vs. Intel, und AMD vs. Nvidia Threads generiert PCGH sehr viele Klicks, und ich sehe nicht, durch was dass kompensiert werden könnte?

Durch Tablet oder Smartphone News?


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den AMD vs. Intel, und AMD vs. Nvidia Threads generiert PCGH sehr viele Klicks, und ich sehe nicht, durch was dass kompensiert werden könnte?
> 
> Durch Tablet oder Smartphone News?



Bestimmt nicht. 

Früher gingen mir die Flamewars auf den Sack. Heute vermisse ich sie. Und, wie du richtig schreibst, ich seh da so langsam auch PCGH in Gefahr. Das Thema PC ist durch die mangelnde Vielfalt über die Jahre immer langweiliger geworden. Apropos "PCGH in Gefahr", Beiträge im Heft, wie z.B. die Eignung von Ketchup als WLP mögen vielleicht ganz lustig sein. Für mich jedoch sind sie nur Anzeichen, dass es immer schwieriger wird, aus dem Thema was rauszuholen. Sie sind Füllmaterial da das eigentliche Thema ausgelutscht ist und nix Neues mehr passiert. Leider leider. Aber BTT. Ich bekomme grad schlechte Laune!


----------



## BikeRider (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Früher gingen mir die Flamewars auf den Sack. Heute vermisse ich sie.


 Sehe ich auch so.
Früher war es Amiga vs. PC. Leider ist Amiga wie man es früher kannte mittlerweile Geschichte.
Ich hoffe, dass AMD nicht auch bald Geschichte sein wird, sondern wieder die Kurve kriegt.


----------



## Deimos (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Früher gingen mir die Flamewars auf den Sack. Heute vermisse ich sie.


Bist du wahnsinnig? 

Wenn ich mich zu diesem Thema mal selbst zitieren darf (ging um Vishera):



Deimos schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Thread so durchliest, wünsche ich mir direkt, dass nur noch ein x86-CPU-Fertiger existiert. Dann hören die dämlichen Graben- und Farbenkämpfe endlich auf und die sinnvollen Beiträge liessen sich auf 2 Seiten zusammenfassen.
> Nicht auszuhalten, echt.


 
btt....


----------



## AnthraX (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Wir steuern direkt auf eine Monopolstellung einiger Hersteller zu.
> Duopol im Festplattensegment (WD/Seagate), Intel bei x86 CPUs (AMD ist schon lange kein echter Konkurrent mehr), und Nvidia bei GPUs (Wer weiß, was dann aus AMD/ATI wird?). Gut für diese Unternehmen, schlecht für die Kunden.
> Selbst für PCGH ist das schlecht. Da gibt es dann viel weniger zu berichten....


 
Ich denke es wird nie das aus von AMD geben. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt werden sie eher noch von wem anders übernommen. Schon allein wegen AMD/ATi. Aber Intel wird AMD nicht sterben lassen. Sonst kommt das nette Kartellamt. Für Intel kann es niemans besseren geben als AMD. Ein Konkurrent der momentan und auch absehbar nix wirklich entgegenzusetzen hat. Wäre ja dumm wenn sie das alles riskieren würden. Und ob nun wirklch 30% entlassen werden steht noch gar nicht fest? Und selbst das, würde ja noch keine Pleite bedeuten  bei 30% werden natürlich massig gehälter eingespart. wie sagt man so schön? Totgesagte leben länger....

Insgesamt finde ich es einfach falshc nun schon über das ende von AMD zu sprechen. Denn das ist noch weit weg.....


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

Grad gelesen, dass ein Großteil der zu entlassenen Mitarbeiter aus dem Entwicklungsbereich und dem Bereich der Grafikkarten kommen soll. Zumindest behauptet dies die GameStar mit Verweis auf SemiAccurate. 

AMD würde sich da aber ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Immerhin wirft der Grafikbereich noch Gewinn ab.


----------



## ravenhearth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

AMDs Aktienkurs ist gestern massiv eingebrochen: Statt bei über 2€ liegt er nun nur noch bei 1,70€, die Marktkapitalisierung beträgt ~1,2 Mrd. € bzw ~ 1,5 Mrd, $.


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Hoffentlich wird AMD nicht irgendwann von der Bildfläche verschwinden.


----------



## ravenhearth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Werden sie ganz sicher.


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

AMD hätte niemals ATI kaufen sollen.
Das Geld hätten Sie eher in die Forschung stecken sollen


----------



## ravenhearth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Mit Sicherheit war das Holen von GPU-Knowledge eines der besten Dinge, die sie tun konnten.


----------



## BikeRider (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Wie schlecht es wirklich um AMD steht, wird sich sicherlich zeigen.
Gut kann es jedenfalls nicht sein.
Ich habe heute Morgen im Fernsehen gesehen, das die Aktie von AMD weitere 16,8 % gesunken ist.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ers auf jedem Fall nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis AMD geschluckt wird.
Ich hoffe, dass AMD dann als eigenständige Firma weiter bestehen bleiben wird.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> AMD hätte niemals ATI kaufen sollen.
> Das Geld hätten Sie eher in die Forschung stecken sollen


 
Naja, das Grafikkartengeschäft gehört noch zu den profitabelsten Teilen bei AMD.


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, das Grafikkartengeschäft gehört noch zu den profitabelsten Teilen bei AMD.


 STimmt.
Aber wenn Sie das Geld für Forschung ausgegeben hätten.
Bin Ich mir sicher würden sie viel weiter mit der CPU Technik sein.


----------



## ravenhearth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Bessere Fertigungstechnologien hätten sie wahrscheinlich dennoch nicht, von einer Grafiksparte, die wahrscheinlich auch in solch einem Fall heute sehr wichtig wäre, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Mit 5 Millarden kann man glaub Ich schon sehr gut forschen(entwickeln).


----------



## ravenhearth (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Nur hätte das auf die Entwicklungszeit der Fertigungsprozesse wohl kaum Einfluss gehabt, sprich: AMD wäre immer noch nicht bei 22nm.


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, das Grafikkartengeschäft gehört noch zu den profitabelsten Teilen bei AMD.



Ja, aber das Geld was AMD für ATI bezahlt hat, ist bei weiten noch lange nicht drin.




ravenhearth schrieb:


> Nur hätte das auf die Entwicklungszeit der Fertigungsprozesse wohl kaum Einfluss gehabt, sprich: AMD wäre immer noch nicht bei 22nm.


 

Bei 5 Milliarden wären glaube Ich die Eine oder andere Milliarde dafür übrig geblieben um das zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Deimos (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

@Dynamitarde

Vielleicht war der ATI-Kauf auch etwas vom Vorausschauendsten und Besten, was die AMD-Führungsriege in den letzten paar Jahren entschieden hat.

Wer weiss, ob AMD nicht dank den APUs noch den Kopf aus der Schlinge ziehen kann. Mit einer reinen CPU-Architektur hätte Intel AMD kurz- bis mittelfristig plattgemacht, ob sie jetzt temporär mehr in die Forschung hätten investieren können oder nicht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



Deimos schrieb:


> @Dynamitarde
> 
> Vielleicht war der ATI-Kauf auch etwas vom Vorausschauendsten und Besten, was die AMD-Führungsriege in den letzten paar Jahren entschieden hat.
> 
> Wer weiss, ob AMD nicht dank den APUs noch den Kopf aus der Schlinge ziehen kann. Mit einer reinen CPU-Architektur hätte Intel AMD kurz- bis mittelfristig plattgemacht, ob sie jetzt temporär mehr in die Forschung hätten investieren können oder nicht.



Jaein.
Man weiß ja heute das AMD eigentlich Nvidia wollte(Dann hätte Ich zugestimmt) .Es ist bloß an den vielen Bedingungen des Nvidia Vorstand gescheitert.
Statt dessen hat sich AMD Ati gekauft zu einen deutlich zu hohen Preis.Wo selbst die ganze IT Branche sagt das Ati niemals 5 000 000 000 wert ist.
 Bis sich ATI für AMD rentiert ist AMD wohl schon Pleite.


----------



## matty2580 (6. November 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*

Die schlechten Nachrichten bei AMD nehmen nicht ab.

Ein wichtiges Entwicklungsteam in Dresden wird entlassen:
http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/AMD-hat-viele-Open-Source-Entwickler-entlassen-1744540.html
AMD entlässt viele Open-Source-Entwickler - ComputerBase

Und CIO Mike Wolfe verlässt AMD schon wieder nach 19 Monaten:
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...rate-vp-trevor-schulze-leave-the-company.aspx
CIO Mike Wolfe verlässt AMD nach nur 19 Monaten - ComputerBase

Man kann sich auch zu Tode umstrukturieren.....


----------



## BikeRider (6. November 2012)

*AW: AMD steht offenbar vor großer Entlassungswelle - schlechte Quartalszahlen als mögliche Ursache*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch zu Tode umstrukturieren.....



Das sehe ich auch so.
Ein gewisses Fundament an Personal für Neuentwicklungen muss und sollte schon vorhanden sein.
Hoffentlich spart sich AMD nicht zu Tode und hoffentlich wird es bald bessere Nachrichten von und über AMD geben.


----------

